# Bettafix myth



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

Can bettafix actually harm your betta? I have been treating my betta with it for a fungal infection. Should I keep using it or stop and do an immediate water change? I've heard that it coats the betta's labyrinth, making it hard for the betta to breathe? Also, are their other ways to cure fungal infection? 

Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5 gallons
What temperature is your tank? 75f/24-25c
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What BRAND of food do you feed your betta fish? (Give us the brand and name from the label.) Omega one buffet flakes
How often do you feed your betta fish? Once per day
How much do you feed each time? Couple of flakes

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 1 per week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 65-70%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Nutrafin aqua plus

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Clamped fins and white spots on the sides of his body. (Got a bit smaller after I added some bettafix)
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Very lethargic, doesn't move around, and sinks to the bottom if he tries to float. (I don't think he has sbd, I think its caused by the fungal infection)

When did you start noticing the symptoms? 1 1/2 weeks ago

Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? (If medications were used, which ones? How long did you use them?)
Bettafix by API. Reccomended dose on bottle. (2.5 ml per gallon) Used medication for about 3 days now. Did a water change yesterday and reapplied the medicine.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Fin rot 1-2 weeks ago before this happened
How old is your fish (approximately)? How long ago did you purchase it? Don't know


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

in small amounts, it works and does not harm the fish.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If you don't use it properly, sure! But it is just a myth.

What kind of fungal infection does he have? It may be more useful to try different kinds of meds though depending. I would really only use MelaFix/PimaFix for less serious things if I were to use it which I occasionally will and have not had adverse effects from it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A lot of people here will tell you that it's not good. It has tea tree oil in it that can damage a betta's labyrinth organ that helps them to breathe air at the surface. I have used it with no problem on a fish that had fin rot and it helped. But I also used Melafix which is stronger on another fish and he sank to the bottom of his container and stayed there until I changed the water the next day. I was afraid if I left it in there longer then it would kill him.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It's probably not going to hurt your fish- http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=230226&highlight=Bettafix .

It's a fairly useless medication though, IMO your money is better spent on things that have a good chance of actually helping.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The concentrations once dosed are exactly the same for bettafix and Melafix. One is no stronger than the other once administered. The reason they make bettafix is to make dosing small containers easier - you just use more of a weaker solution. 

I've overdosed to 4x recommended dosage and it did not kill the fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Isn't bettafix a watered down version of melafix?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Isn't bettafix a watered down version of melafix?


It is a less potent version, yes. But the dosage is larger so it ends up being the same potency in the tank. So sayeth API.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

My betta has the type of fungus where there is a white patch on the left side of his body. But it doesn't look cottony?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Is it raised like a pimple?


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

No its just a patch of white. Also can I add 1 ghost shrimp? I am planning to.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't add anything to your tank if your fish is sick. At this point since no one seems to know what it is I would just keep him in clean, warm water and keep an eye on him. I had a betta last year that had a white patch on him. He swam around and ate good but the patch never went away. I asked on two different forums and no one could tell me what it was. I had to give him up when I moved but for all I know he could still be alive.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

He is also starting to have mild fin rot. I heard that ghost shrimp can keep the tank cleaner?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Fin Rot comes from water quality, meaning you should just bump up the water changes to at least twice weekly or better yet every other day to help him with that. Ghost Shrimp are scavenger's not algae eaters so yes, they will pick up some leftover food but they usually don't eat decaying food or anything, they like the fresher stuff. Shrimp also need a nice stable tank to live in, while Ghost Shrimp are usually more hardy than other species of shrimp, they're still quite sensitive. Also, they usually become a Betta's snack lol so you can try and just see if he'll let you keep them or not.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Personally, I'd be hesitant to use something with so much controversy around it in the first place. Plus, if I remember the details correctly, it may help a bit but if faced with something more than mild it wouldn't help much.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree, it sounds like you should be using a real medication



dramaqueen said:


> I wouldn't add anything to your tank if your fish is sick.
> 
> At this point since no one seems to know what it is.....


I agree, don't add anything. Adding an invert when you should be medicating the tank isn't the best idea.

It's impossible for anyone to figure out what it is without seeing pics or videos. Could be fungal, bacterial or viral.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

Do you guys recommend any medication?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think clean water and maybe a bit of stresscoat will help mild fin rot. I would do frequent water changes.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Npinja said:


> Do you guys recommend any medication?


Not without knowing the nature of what's going on. The fin rot is not the primary issue to be treating, IMO.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

I meant for the fungal infection.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

:---(My beloved betta buddy has just passed away recently.  I am planning to get a new one soon because I love them! Thank you all for the help!


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

Another question: What should I do with the ghost shrimp that I still have in the tank? He seems fine.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your betta. SIP


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you're going to get another betta just leave it in there. Jaysee can tell you for sure but I think that inverts and fish don't pass diseases to each other. Not sure, though.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't know of any - they have their own set of diseases. Same goes for frogs. There may be though - seems more likely that there are one or two than can than none. Would also stand to reason that it would be quite rare.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

I am currently submerging everything in hot water for about 1-2 hours. After, I am going to let it dry and then start over again. How long should I wait before adding a new betta?


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

Great news! I just bought a gorgeous twin tailed betta from my local petland! Stay tuned for pics!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay! Sounds beautiful!


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations! Good luck with your new betta! ^_^


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Congrats on the new fish!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

There have been studies that show that crayfish can carry mycobacteria... So, while the disease might not affect both the invert and the fish, the invert can carry it and pass it to the fish or vice versa. It's why every new arrival should be quarantined. 

Sorry for your loss, and I'm glad you found a nice new fish.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

Here's my beautiful fish!


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

Another pic


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

:-D


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

Him trying to swim outside of the tank lol.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

I love the electric blue on him!


----------

